# Did i jump the gun or make a good decision?



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

So I was cruising around and my buddy hit me up saying that he had a stage 2 kinetics kit for me for an amazing price so i couldnt pass it up.
he explained to me that i would need to get the C2 software and a down pipe so i was thinking thats not a problem at all.
So when i get to his house i noticed that manifold was an ATP manifold. I was thinking no big deal im pretty sure it works with the kit and he told me the turbo had no i.d codes because they were torn off or whatever.
Long story short. Im almost positive that the turbo is not the Kinetics turbo and there is literally no way i can figure out what turbo it is.(All the turbo has on it is a stamping that says "H2A15" How would i check the trim out?
The kit included.
A turbo xs dual boost manual boost controller.
Wastegate: Turbonetcs "Evolution" silver coated with red lettering.
Bypass valve/diverter valve: Forge" black in color"
injectors: Bosch #36's
Front mount with piping (FRONT MOUNT HAS NO INDICATIONS OF A BRAND NAME I.E VF has their stamp. i was curious if this is normal for the Kinetics kit or if its just a random front mount)
My questions are did i get duped or did i just jump into getting a kit for my car way to fast..?
Thanks for your help guys :thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

sounds like your buddy may not be a real buddy..

either way, try it out and see how it goes and replace parts as necessary. If it was a good deal, you'll still come out on top in the end, hopefully..

once the fun starts, it doesn't stop.. you'll grow tired of what you have and move onto something better anyway


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

ziddey said:


> sounds like your buddy may not be a real buddy..
> 
> either way, try it out and see how it goes and replace parts as necessary. If it was a good deal, you'll still come out on top in the end, hopefully..
> 
> once the fun starts, it doesn't stop.. you'll grow tired of what you have and move onto something better anyway


Lol I know right!?
Thanks Im hoping so, that's the game plan as of now.
Lol your right I've already been looking at turbo upgrade down the line. Gotta save up for install first them head spacer and new turbo


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

ziddey said:


> sounds like your buddy may not be a real buddy..


lol...thats what I was thinking...


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

def not a kinetics kit:thumbdown:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

stage 3 kit


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

well we would never know how much you got ripped off if you don't share how much you paid?

post pics of everything and whats the price of a kinetics stg2?

there is still a possibility that you made a good deal too or even better than what you expected


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Well... at least you got a good manifold out of it.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i dont think any part of that "kit" was from kinetics


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> well we would never know how much you got ripped off if you don't share how much you paid?
> 
> post pics of everything and whats the price of a kinetics stg2?
> 
> there is still a possibility that you made a good deal too or even better than what you expected


I paid 500
ok I will, sorry for the lag been busy with some wedding bs
the kinetics stg2 kits runs for about 4k I beleive


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

pimS said:


> Well... at least you got a good manifold out of it.


Lmfao it's prob the only thing that was good about the buy


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> i dont think any part of that "kit" was from kinetics


X2!!!
:beer:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> stage 3 kit


Jealous!
I want lol.
What'd you snag it for if you don't mind me asking


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

VR6Jon said:


> Jealous!
> I want lol.
> What'd you snag it for if you don't mind me asking



i like the black piping


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6Jon said:


> I paid 500
> ok I will, sorry for the lag been busy with some wedding bs
> the kinetics stg2 kits runs for about 4k I beleive


 well 500 aint that much so it might have been a good deal, post pics of the turbo and intercooler. pipes dont matter because pipes are pipes no matter the brand, if you got injectors and a fuel pump as long as they are in functioning order you made a good deal.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

VR6Jon said:


> Jealous!
> I want lol.
> What'd you snag it for if you don't mind me asking


 

i got it at waterfest 14 for 4 stacks tax in shipped to my door


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> well 500 aint that much so it might have been a good deal, post pics of the turbo and intercooler. pipes dont matter because pipes are pipes no matter the brand, if you got injectors and a fuel pump as long as they are in functioning order you made a good deal.


 Ohh ok, thanks for your help. Well the turbo/ intercooler/ injectors I'm pretty sure are no name but the turbo has very good shaft play amd the blades seem fine. 
Will be posting pics up withing 2 1/2 hrs . Lame school holding me back!


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Turbonetics Evolution WG is every bit as good as a Tial, so no sweat there. 

Gray injectors (are they the skinny type, like these: http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Bosch_36lb_380cc_High_Impedance_Fuel_Injector-4-4.html) If so, those are Bosch 36# injectors, and are also name brand and good. Perfect match for the C2 36# software. 

Forge makes great diverter valves, so no sweat there. 

Front Mount IC might be an ebay model (GodSpeed Project Racing) but people use them with success, so I wouldn't worry about it. 

ATP manifold is probably better than a kinetics manifold and will work with any T3 or T4 turbo, so you can upgrade turbos down the road if you want. I think the kinetics is only for a T3, so in my mind you won there too. 

I don't know about the turbo. If the shaft play seems ok, then I would say run it and see what happens. 

all in all, for $500, it sounds like you got a hell of a deal! good job. Your "buddy's" only mistake seems to have been to have called it a Kinetics Kit, but honestly, who cares? Kinetics is not the end all be all of turbos for VRs. I would look down your nose at someone who just spent $4000.00 on the exact same thing you got for $500. :thumbup:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

obdONE said:


> Turbonetics Evolution WG is every bit as good as a Tial, so no sweat there.
> 
> Gray injectors (are they the skinny type, like these: http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Bosch_36lb_380cc_High_Impedance_Fuel_Injector-4-4.html) If so, those are Bosch 36# injectors, and are also name brand and good. Perfect match for the C2 36# software.
> 
> ...


 
ohhh and intercooler piping, if it fits it saved you from a ton of headaches :thumbup::thumbup: good deal. if the turbo is bad you can always get another turbo from the classifieds used and cheaper than a new one.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

huichox4 said:


> ohhh and intercooler piping, if it fits it saved you from a ton of headaches :thumbup::thumbup: good deal. if the turbo is bad you can always get another turbo from the classifieds used and cheaper than a new one.


 
yeah, i didn't even think about that. good point! if your piping fits and you don't have to cut and piece it together yourself, man you just saved yourself a super big headache! seriously, good buy! :beer: I would kiss that friend of yours. 

I just pieced together my own SUPER BUDGET turbo build and still came out spending about 2x what you spent and I consider myself to have done a really good job at saving money on my build. I would seriously stop worrying, start building, and have fun and relax in the knowledge you got a great deal. 

And it's very true about that turbo. You don't have to go out and get a dual ball bearing Garrett and spend $2000+ on it to be cool. I spent $200 on mine. Journal bearing turbos are fine. Hell, JDM guys have been making 1000+ WHP on journal bearing turbos and supras for years. you don't hear anyone laughing at them.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

obdONE said:


> Turbonetics Evolution WG is every bit as good as a Tial, so no sweat there.
> 
> Gray injectors (are they the skinny type, like these: http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Bosch_36lb_380cc_High_Impedance_Fuel_Injector-4-4.html) If so, those are Bosch 36# injectors, and are also name brand and good. Perfect match for the C2 36# software.
> 
> ...


 Wow, thanks I think you honestly helped me open my eyes cuz I was thinking I was kicking myself in the arse. I actually feel alot better about the buy now, and safer. posting pics up right now to help identify.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

:beer:


huichox4 said:


> ohhh and intercooler piping, if it fits it saved you from a ton of headaches :thumbup::thumbup: good deal. if the turbo is bad you can always get another turbo from the classifieds used and cheaper than a new one.


 x2 thats a great point. I hope it does, from what it looks like it does. :what: 
Oh snap thats a good idea I didn't even think about that I was just thinking how bummed I am cuz i have to buy some new parts, from the sounds of it I'm just gonna save up for software, downpipe, wastegate pipe, and install. 



obdONE said:


> yeah, i didn't even think about that. good point! if your piping fits and you don't have to cut and piece it together yourself, man you just saved yourself a super big headache! seriously, good buy! :beer: I would kiss that friend of yours.
> 
> I just pieced together my own SUPER BUDGET turbo build and still came out spending about 2x what you spent and I consider myself to have done a really good job at saving money on my build. I would seriously stop worrying, start building, and have fun and relax in the knowledge you got a great deal.
> 
> And it's very true about that turbo. You don't have to go out and get a dual ball bearing Garrett and spend $2000+ on it to be cool. I spent $200 on mine. Journal bearing turbos are fine. Hell, JDM guys have been making 1000+ WHP on journal bearing turbos and supras for years. you don't hear anyone laughing at them.


 Thanks! You got me super motivated now, I was actually thinking of trading it for a silverado 1500, but i feel revamped about the project so i think its gonna go down  
if you dont mind me asking what software did you go with.? c2 ? 

P.S: Just figured out how to do multi qoute, its pretty BA.:beer:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

*PICS: If i'm "whoring" I apologize just trying to show what I picked up.*


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

VR6Jon said:


> Wow, thanks I think you honestly helped me open my eyes cuz I was thinking I was kicking myself in the arse.


 sure, no problem. I honestly hate that 99% of the shiete on Vortex is "go name brand or go home!" Where has the ingenuity gone? Sure, it's easy to make "xyz whp" if all you do is buy name brand **** and copy the person before you. But where's the fun? Do it yourself, your own way, and see what happens. Then, when you make as much power on a setup that cost you 1/5 (or less in your case) what the other person spent, we'll see who has the last laugh. 




VR6Jon said:


> if you dont mind me asking what software did you go with.? c2 ?


 No, I'm on standalone. If you do go after a chip tune, it would be more worth your while to go to Jeff at United Motorsport than to try and go back to C2. I would stay away from them. Just FYI. 



*edit* just saw the pictures of that turbo. that's definitely going to be your weak link. I would imagine that's an ebay turbo by the looks of it. If you don't have any more money, I say go ahead and run it and see what happens. If you do, look into a replacement. just scour the classifieds until you come across a good deal. don't go out all half cocked and dump a ton of money. 


also, I HIGHLY recommend you tackle the install of the setup yourself. It is obvious you have a lot to learn (nothing wrong with that, at all) and the best way to learn is to do it yourself. You will learn so much, it's not even funny. just my $.02 but if you just hand it over to someone else, you won't be learning anything and won't be any better off. it's really not that hard to do. 

also, i don't know if the turbo is mounted to the manifold in this picture or if it's just sitting there for reference: 










but if it is mounted, it looks to be upside down. That nipple on the right is the oil return, which should be on the bottom of the turbo, as oil returns are gravity fed.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

turbo is upside down definitelly


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

obdONE said:


> sure, no problem. I honestly hate that 99% of the shiete on Vortex is "go name brand or go home!" Where has the ingenuity gone? Sure, it's easy to make "xyz whp" if all you do is buy name brand **** and copy the person before you. But where's the fun? Do it yourself, your own way, and see what happens. Then, when you make as much power on a setup that cost you 1/5 (or less in your case) what the other person spent, we'll see who has the last laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seriously! IDK why it seems to be like that, but oh well i'll be on the pioneer side aswell! 
Man, lucky! Megasquirt? or different co.? I'm thinking about going megasquirt myself but tunining and such seems a little expensive. 
The way the turbo is mounted is the way i picked it up. IDK if it was ran that way or not, but what you said about it being gravity fed makes sense as to why its upside down. Do you think it harmed it? 
To be quite honest I personally think i could tackle the install of the turbo kit myself with little to slight problems. One main thing i dont want to have to deal with is just the oil pan fitting for the oil return line. 
For the most part everything else imo doesnt seem like it's too hard just taking off and replacing parts for the most part. 



huichox4 said:


> turbo is upside down definitelly


 Do you think it damaged the turbo? If so horrifying to where I wouldn't want to run it? Or it should be alright and able to run.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> i got it at waterfest 14 for 4 stacks tax in shipped to my door


 Dang thats a pretty damn good deal imo. How was waterfest?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

the turbo is not upside down. the the bottom of the atp manifold. i have mine routed the same way


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> the turbo is not upside down. the the bottom of the atp manifold. i have mine routed the same way


 It's not? I took a look at the kit after everything was said and it seems like the turbo can move and sseems like it moved that way from laying on the ground. 
So is it the correct or wrong way?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

VR6Jon said:


> It's not? I took a look at the kit after everything was said and it seems like the turbo can move and sseems like it moved that way from laying on the ground.
> So is it the correct or wrong way?


 well my turbo is clocked so the outlet faces the ground. tough to see in the pic but you get the idea.










of course, looking at your pics again, it would appear that the bolts for the housing are loose and it spun down. you can spin the housing back up and tighten the bolts


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6Jon said:


> Seriously! IDK why it seems to be like that, but oh well i'll be on the pioneer side aswell!
> Man, lucky! Megasquirt? or different co.? I'm thinking about going megasquirt myself but tunining and such seems a little expensive.
> The way the turbo is mounted is the way i picked it up. IDK if it was ran that way or not, but what you said about it being gravity fed makes sense as to why its upside down. Do you think it harmed it?
> To be quite honest I personally think i could tackle the install of the turbo kit myself with little to slight problems. One main thing i dont want to have to deal with is just the oil pan fitting for the oil return line.
> ...


 I am just saying that the oil return should be pointing down when you install it. right now it wont do any harm. the turbo is upside down in the picture only if you install you need to figure out if you need to clock it to fit which requires rotating the compressor and exhaust housings ...... no big deal


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> well my turbo is clocked so the outlet faces the ground. tough to see in the pic but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah man, def see what your talking about. I think thats what happened so when the install comes i'll switch it back around and tighten it up. 
Thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> I am just saying that the oil return should be pointing down when you install it. right now it wont do any harm. the turbo is upside down in the picture only if you install you need to figure out if you need to clock it to fit which requires rotating the compressor and exhaust housings ...... no big deal


 Gotcha, I'm thinking it just rotated on its own from being loose. 
Thanks brotha.  
P.S you think my injectors are ok? If you look at the pics some metal is showing where i dont think it should cuz the rubber should be wrapped around it. 
Also is it a bad idea to get my intercooler powder coated black? I would wanna do this because in CA I'm sure theres no 100% smog legal turbo kit for the vr6 here. So I kinda wanna keep it LowKey. 
Thanks. 
-Jon


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Dont powder coat it have a professional ceramic coat it :thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

what lb are the injectors? 

you can just spray paint your intercooler as well, it doesn't hurt its effecientcy as tests have proven.

if you're keeping costs down.....


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

I just assumed if he was already ready to pay for powder coating he should just have it heat dispersed ceramic coated:thumbup: 

But you are correct is can be painted just use the right paintopcorn:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

d15nonvtec said:


> what lb are the injectors?
> 
> you can just spray paint your intercooler as well, it doesn't hurt its effecientcy as tests have proven.
> 
> if you're keeping costs down.....


 False, you can hurt efficiency if you dont know what are you doing. if you spray paint it has to be done correctly, very light coat of paint and not any paint will cut it. 

just saying that you could be more specific. not trying to bust anyone's balls :thumbup:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Svedka said:


> Dont powder coat it have a professional ceramic coat it :thumbup:


 Ok thanks. I think i might go with the other suggestion just to keep costs down right now as I'm the typical broke college bum of a student


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> False, you can hurt efficiency if you dont know what are you doing. if you spray paint it has to be done correctly, very light coat of paint and not any paint will cut it.
> 
> just saying that you could be more specific. not trying to bust anyone's balls :thumbup:


 ahhh darn.! Would you happen to know which paint that might be? 



X.X


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> what lb are the injectors?
> 
> you can just spray paint your intercooler as well, it doesn't hurt its effecientcy as tests have proven.
> 
> if you're keeping costs down.....


 To be honest I really couldnt tell you the lb on the injectors im thinking of getting new ones because i have no idea what they are. 
I think someone previously posted if its "X" color (sorry i dont remember off the top of my head right now.) then it should be the "Bosch 32lb" injectors. IDK. though.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

*GAUGES: Which one's should i get?*

(I'm gonna plan on getting a A/F LCD gauge) 
I'm thinking 
1. Boost Gauge (obviously) 
2. Oil Pressure Gauge. 
3. EGT Gauge. 
which ones would you choose?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

It was me that said that. Yes, those are bosch 36# injectors and are the correct injectors for running the c2 36# chip. Run this until they don't push enough fuel for your goals. Don't just toss them now. 

Also the metal showing on the side Is perfectly normal. Don't sweat it.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6Jon said:


> ahhh darn.! Would you happen to know which paint that might be?
> 
> 
> 
> X.X


 from another thread 



TBT-Syncro said:


> Techline coatings sells a thermal dispersant coating. not only will it make your IC black, but it'll also make it work better. The next best option is radiator paint (regular paint will kill the ICs efficiency).
> 
> :beer:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

obdONE said:


> It was me that said that. Yes, those are bosch 36# injectors and are the correct injectors for running the c2 36# chip. Run this until they don't push enough fuel for your goals. Don't just toss them now.
> 
> Also the metal showing on the side Is perfectly normal. Don't sweat it.


 Ok cool, awesome thanks :beer: i was a little weary about them. Hopefully i get this kit on asap so I can get some decent whp


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> from another thread


 Thanks man! You've been very helpful as with alot of other Vortex members, the help is much appreciated.:thumbup: 
-Jon. 


p.s Does anyone have any experience with this product or have any input on it.? I'm thinking about running it as my A/F ratio, as it is a volt meter (which i honestly dont think is that important) but has that nifty turbo timer  
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=869


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

VR6Jon said:


> (I'm gonna plan on getting a A/F LCD gauge)
> I'm thinking
> 1. Boost Gauge (obviously)
> 2. Oil Pressure Gauge.
> ...


 1 yes 
2 wideband lc1 or AEM 
3 EGT 
4 oil press 

the link you have for the lcd is the same as a lc1 just more expensive


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

VHT makes a ceramic paint that has worked very well for me


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Svedka said:


> VHT makes a ceramic paint that has worked very well for me


 
Duplicolor makes one as well.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Svedka said:


> VHT makes a ceramic paint that has worked very well for me





d15nonvtec said:


> Duplicolor makes one as well.


 Thanks guys, I'm either gonna go to the auto parts store tom or fri and pick some up. I'll post pics of the finish product. How many coats did you guys lay down if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Svedka said:


> 1 yes
> 2 wideband lc1 or AEM
> 3 EGT
> 4 oil press
> ...


 is the innovationmotorsports Lc-1 good? 
I was told i want an LCD screen to watch and that it was more accurrate true or false?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

The LC1 has a digital lcd gauge 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Inno...Z200533327908QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools 

Make sure the paint you get regardless of brand is a heat dispersant paint and is not a heat retention paint. Very lightly cover it.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Svedka said:


> The LC1 has a digital lcd gauge
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Inno...Z200533327908QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools
> 
> Make sure the paint you get regardless of brand is a heat dispersant paint and is not a heat retention paint. Very lightly cover it.


 Oh snap Im gonna be grabbing one of those asap! 
Thanks:beer:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

*Suggestions for a turbo:*

What do you guys think/ or would personally run on a 12v motor wanting around 300-450 whp


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i dont think youll get 450 out of your current turbo


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Not a bad price for whats there, Get a good turbo and software and you should be good to go. Just get a turbo with a four bolt flange and a kinetics DP. G/L


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> i dont think youll get 450 out of your current turbo


 oh yeah me either, im asking what kind of turbo would you guys reccomend. I think the turbo i have now will blow up at 3!


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Not a bad price for whats there, Get a good turbo and software and you should be good to go. Just get a turbo with a four bolt flange and a kinetics DP. G/L


 When I have the kit installed I plan on getting a 3 inch DP made. 
What turbo would you reccomend?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

for the price of a Kinetics DP ($350) you could have a local shop custom fab one for you. It might even come out cheaper. 

You will be lucky if you get even close to 300whp out of that turbo. It's a good starting point, but definitely the weak link in your setup. 

If you're looking for bigger numbers, you're going to need to upgrade your injectors and get better software. If that's really where you want to be, I would suggest 42# injectors and United Motorsport 42# tune. This will (provided you get a proper turbo) put you in the 350whp range in a 12v. 

To step it up to 450whp, you're talking about a lot of work. I suggest you start a bit smaller and go from there.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

obdONE said:


> for the price of a Kinetics DP ($350) you could have a local shop custom fab one for you. It might even come out cheaper.
> 
> You will be lucky if you get even close to 300whp out of that turbo. It's a good starting point, but definitely the weak link in your setup.
> 
> ...


 Gotcha, baby steps. 
Well heres the game plan: 
I think im gonna just run the kit how i have it and set it up at 6 psi of boost and hope for 250whp+ 
Save up get a headspacer, 42# injctors as you suggested with the United Motorsports tune and that bigger/ better turbo  
thanks man :beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

On slicks and 12psi I was able to get the time in my sig. Its a Kinetics kit with a custom IC, stock everything except the cams (DSR 256's). The trans just has a LSD and I swapped to a .82 housing on the turbo. If you are really serious about this and want to invest some money to be able to turn it up later, get a 35R.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> On slicks and 12psi I was able to get the time in my sig. Its a Kinetics kit with a custom IC, stock everything except the cams (DSR 256's). The trans just has a LSD and I swapped to a .82 housing on the turbo. If you are really serious about this and want to invest some money to be able to turn it up later, get a 35R.


 Oh wow that's great timing. 
Idk too much about turbos so it's a little confusing to me 
thanks for your time and help though. 
I want something that will spool decently quick yet be ableto support some power


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

quick spool blows transmissions up. a higher AR will net more top end power and bring the power on smoother

i have a T04S with an .84 AR and i love it.


want to upgrade to a GT40 at some point


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

^^ good advice right there. I have full spool before 3800 rpm ish depending on the gear I am in. .63 housing was just a wheel spin creator.:laugh:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> quick spool blows transmissions up. a higher AR will net more top end power and bring the power on smoother
> 
> i have a T04S with an .84 AR and i love it.
> 
> ...


 Ahh nice. What do you spool at? Im still a little confused on which turbo I should be looking at or anything. :screwy:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i reach full boost at around 5500 starts to build around 4000

4700 hits and hold on haha

go to www.turbobygarrett.com and research "how turbos work"

lots of good info in there and on here of course

we will tell you whatever you wanna know


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

What do you intend to use the car for? Drag or street, all out power or fun safe reliable power? Basically what are your goals? My goal is to get into the 360+ range on my turbo before upgrading.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thats badas!!! I am thinking of a T-67 next round.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

thats basically what i have

T04S (T67)

wanna buy it?! haha


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

just saw this in the classifieds: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5070740-FS-Kinetic-12v-vr6-2.5-quot-downpipe 

that should do it for you. you might have to modify the exhaust flange on there to match your turbine housing but that should be pretty easy.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> i reach full boost at around 5500 starts to build around 4000
> 
> 4700 hits and hold on haha
> 
> ...


 Haha legit thanks brotha :thumbup::beer:! Nice to know I have some back on this my gf just nnaggs my ear off everytime I bring it up


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> What do you intend to use the car for? Drag or street, all out power or fun safe reliable power? Basically what are your goals? My goal is to get into the 360+ range on my turbo before upgrading.


 I want a good reliable street car. Able to smash from light to light if needed to open some eyes, or keep on up on the freeway being able to smash on some evos,stis, and those extremely cocky srt4 people 
I think I wanna be around 250-280 before I buy a litle dd and mod some more


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

obdONE said:


> just saw this in the classifieds:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5070740-FS-Kinetic-12v-vr6-2.5-quot-downpipe
> 
> that should do it for you. you might have to modify the exhaust flange on there to match your turbine housing but that should be pretty easy.


 Damn!! Things a steal! But Im totally tapped out of cash car cost and extra 530 in repairs time chain cover and oil pan. 
So this college student is broke for a long while :facepalm:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

keep saving

unfortunately turbos arent cheap


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

to have a proper turbo I would say 4 grand from start to finish


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

> I think I wanna be around 250-280 before I buy a litle dd and mod some more


 Very obtainable with the DP above and this... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5067740-FS-t60-t3-t4-kinetic-turbo


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

^ this guys doin all the legwork for you VR6jon


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Very obtainable with the DP above and this...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5067740-FS-t60-t3-t4-kinetic-turbo


 Oh wow thanks man :beer:you've been a lot of help since the beg of this build, IMO I don't think he's asking too much either. I wish Christmas was sooner lol. 
In actually contemplating wether or not to take out a thousand dollar loan and just get it finished and on the street.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

take a loan for a bit more than you need.

with turbos you are always gonna have more expenses than you think.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> ^ this guys doin all the legwork for you VR6jon


 Dude idk what to say but like yourself he's def done his hw man. Honestly both of you guys amd others and helped me out a ton on this project I felt uneasy and uncomfortable at first but Im actually stoked too see how this plays out. Plus he knows of the good deals  and like yourself a ninja on the classifieds. I've been trying to keep an eye out on parts and yet to find anything as good or relatively close to what I need. 
Where do you guys search? Mk4 classifieds and f/I classifieds?


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> take a loan for a bit more than you need.
> 
> with turbos you are always gonna have more expenses than you think.


 Ahh yeah, I didn't think about that. Im already in the hole a little with just getting my damn car on the street. 
Hmm so maybe 2,000? Just to be safe? I don't want super Hugh payments and wanna be able to pay if off fast  
idk man lol it's complicated. ESP with that turbo n dp just screaming buy me in my ears/eyes


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

taking out a loan to modify your car is the stupidest thing you can do.



:beer:


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> taking out a loan to modify your car is the stupidest thing you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


 I agree and disagree at the same time. Idk I've put the pros and cons in perspective and the cons win by a little but not by much. 

I think it's gonna come down to, the interest rates, and cost. 
I also may loose my job in some crazy case or something may come up and I may not be able to pay off the loan or different scenario. I jst see it as it could happen to anyone so I def have to weigh my options


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i would do what you feel comfortable with. loan or no loan, still gonna be worth it in the end


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> i would do what you feel comfortable with. loan or no loan, still gonna be worth it in the end


 That's true aswell, and I don't Im far off and it would give me more time to get te things at my own time rather than just rushing into things.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

maybe by the time you are ready my turbo/software will be up for sale!


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> maybe by the time you are ready my turbo/software will be up for sale!


 Lmfao well keep me posted Im gonna try and have it installed within the next 3 months


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

will do sir


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

If not, that stuff you need will come up in the FI class if you check and jump on the chance G/L.


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

worst comes to worst you can flip the kit for like 3500 if you feel bad for spending 500. 
or just put it in and let the good times roll.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> will do sir


cool thanks man.



GinsterMan98 said:


> If not, that stuff you need will come up in the FI class if you check and jump on the chance G/L.



Yeah that's true, I appreciate your help with the build. Hopefully I can get it boosted soon 
how much psi r u boosting? And on stock bottom? Or did you just do thr headspacer


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

erikhorn87 said:


> worst comes to worst you can flip the kit for like 3500 if you feel bad for spending 500.
> or just put it in and let the good times roll.


Hhahah I think im gonna let the good times roll and hopefully it'll roll safely


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

build it right and dont get boost crazy too much to get out of your "range" and youll be fine

fun part about turbos is they can be upgraded fairly easily and theres ALMOST no limit when done correctly


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> build it right and dont get boost crazy too much to get out of your "range" and youll be fine
> 
> fun part about turbos is they can be upgraded fairly easily and theres ALMOST no limit when done correctly


Yeah I don't plan too, I have a dual boost controller so I plan on running it at 6psi usually and 8psi when I feel like I need more power for the day 

you think that'll be ok?
P.s yeah I would have to agree can always get a bigger turbo injectors and chip/ tune


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Shiz, not trying to tell you what to do, but You would be fine on 10 psi intercooled. Others have run more on a stock engine, just watch the WB and look for knock with vagcom. Also, learn how to read spark plugs for signs of knock, just google it.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

hell ive seen people run 20 psi on a stock block.

doesnt mean its good, but its been done


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

good point, I ment to say you would be fine to run 10 psi on a Stage 2 kinetics kit with the 30# software.:thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

oh i see


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Shiz, not trying to tell you what to do, but You would be fine on 10 psi intercooled. Others have run more on a stock engine, just watch the WB and look for knock with vagcom. Also, learn how to read spark plugs for signs of knock, just google it.


 Yeah I've heard/read a few people actually run that an slightly higher stock but my car and engine have a decent amount of miles so I don't want to stress her too bad.


d15nonvtec said:


> hell ive seen people run 20 psi on a stock block.
> 
> doesnt mean its good, but its been done


Ehhh yeah, how long did their car last?
Plus my car has alot of miles IMO 156k so I don't feel safe boosting about 8-12 psi for dd until I do a head spacer and get a new turbo.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

head spacers are only 200 or so. just do it right away?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I run 12 psi on a stock 127k motor, knock is you enemy with high compression. Just make sure your IAT and knock is within reason before you turn it up. Get vagcom if you plan on running the stock ecu, it will pay for itself.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Deff should get a head spacer imho...


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> head spacers are only 200 or so. just do it right away?


Indeed, my mech told me 100 but plus install and a bigger turbo adds up man.
Hopefully I get this job today and I'll be able to boost within the next 3 months forsure or I might kick back and wait for your snail to be replaced with a bigger one amd I'll swoop yours up??


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

sounds good i have a GT40r that i have my eye on


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I run 12 psi on a stock 127k motor, knock is you enemy with high compression. Just make sure your IAT and knock is within reason before you turn it up. Get vagcom if you plan on running the stock ecu, it will pay for itself.


Lol I know Im really scared of knock.. Wow how long has your kit bit on? Amd running at that psi? If you don't mind me asking.
I plan in pickig up a VAG sytem asap before i go boost that's forsure


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

pimS said:


> Deff should get a head spacer imho...


Im gonna do it, I plan on it atleast


----------

